# Training plans for the week of January 8-14, 2012!



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Barb asked me to start the thread this week.


Sunday Novice run though then off to field training for us.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb, I hope you'll be joining us this week with some Tito adventures 

Training plans (good weather is expected to continue)

 I have split Towhee & Faelan's agility classes so I can better concentrate on each of their needs. Casey's class has been dropped until spring – he loves swimming & rolling in water and is breaking through ice to get to his beloved water. Now I could prevent this, and ask my brother to, but Casey truly loves water and at his age, if he wants to go in but needs some Metacam for a few days, okay.

 I have scheduled additional rentals for working on agility; for the weekends when I have available time.

 Sunday: Towhee has her first Novice Obedience Match in the afternoon
 Faelan will be going to a Rally Run Thru in the evening

 Monday: Take advantage of the fine weather predicted and continue my agility setup in the yard in the evening. Obedience in the morning.

 Tuesday: Take advantage of the fine weather predicted and continue my agility setup in the yard in the evening. Obedience in the morning

 Wednesday: Faelan has his agility class at 7, and Towhee has her agility class at 8

 Thursday: Possibly Drop in Obedience class, but honestly I may continue to take advantage of the weather and continue to use my set ups in the backyard.

 Friday: Obedience at the Truck Stop or a shopping area.

 Saturday: Agility Run Thrus in the afternoon. Obedience rental with some contact work.

Focal points in obedience:
Faelan: Continue training the scent articles, embracing the slow, left turns, Go Outs, Pivots with attention mixed with Pivots with attention followed by a send, Fronts with retrievable and signals. Distant Sits. Mark.

 Towhee: Continue with retrieve training, heeling, fronts, finishes, stand, broad & high jumping; early learning steps. I may start the mark with her depending on my time availability.

 Casey: Scent Articles, Go Outs, Distant Sits, heeling.

Focal points in Agility:  
Watching recent videos has brought a few items to my attention which I will be working on.

 Neither Faelan nor Towhee is correctly reading the rear cross; Faelan takes the jump then changes his lead and Towhee does not read the left to right cue at all (she does well on reading the right to left).

 Faelan:
Time to start stacking his cues – he is turning his head for cues after taking an obstacle, 
Continue to work his weave poles – entry & exit

 Towhee:
Needs more work on her wait
I am undecided if she should learn the blind cross – she has an inclination to go behind me and teaching her this cross may improve this (putting it on cue) but it could also make it worse.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have already changed my plans - it is supposed to be yet another beautiful day here in CT. So drive 3-4 hours for a Sho N Go in obedience (pre paid) or take the dogs hiking, train in my backyard, go to a park, and register Ms Towhee for the Rally Run Thus that Faelan is already entered in this evening? 

Umm, done, registered Ms Towhee for the Rally Run Thrus. She is registered for another Obedience Run Thru next month in the same place  We'll all get to enjoy the weather !


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

We had our FIRST private lesson for obedience yesterday, it was a blast. We broke everything down and I have a lot of homework. So...I will be working on that for the next month or so! This lesson gave me more confidence and I am hopeful for our obedience future!

I also need to get my butt in gear for agility. I plan to compete this spring, so my usual 2x/week agility training sessions are not going to cut it. My goal is to go to random parks to work short sequences and try to find some open run thrus or matches in the area (tough, as its hard to even find real trials in the area). 

Anyone have tips on bringing out the young agility dog? We are running excellent level courses in class and Indy is doing well. However, he stresses UP and I know that running a full course in a new place (like a trial) can get him over the top.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

IndyBindy said:


> We had our FIRST private lesson for obedience yesterday, it was a blast. We broke everything down and I have a lot of homework. So...I will be working on that for the next month or so! This lesson gave me more confidence and I am hopeful for our obedience future!
> 
> .


Glad to hear your lesson went well!! He is a very nice dog from what I saw in the video, and it looks like you are doing a great job with him!! I hope to run into you at some shows this summer!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

IndyBindy said:


> Anyone have tips on bringing out the young agility dog? We are running excellent level courses in class and Indy is doing well. However, he stresses UP and I know that running a full course in a new place (like a trial) can get him over the top.


You could always start by just entering one of the "games" like FAST or Time 2 Beat. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We went to meet some people to train this morning. The park picked (just looking at a map) turned out to be a place where people bring dogs to play off-leash. So Mira got to run around and play, followed by some heeling while everyone was running around. I must say, I was THRILLED with her focus. A little bit after we got there it cleared out a bit and one of the gals setup a rally course. We have not been doing any rally, but it was fun to take Mira through. I was impressed at her focus then too, it really made me realize how far we have come since late 2010 when we came up with the idea of doing some rally. When we finished there was no one at the park so I grabbed some bumpers and did a wagon wheel with Mira, that made her very happy!

The rest of the week I will be taking day by day. I am going to be working on fronts with the little wands for sure, balance ball and some agility on Monday and Tuesday.

Almost forgot, our agility classes are starting up again! Every Tuesday, I am so happy!!! I missed class!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I set-up two cold blinds today and will do some a few times this week on my own. She ran the first one well but I feel like a bad and novice handler  She was very close to it and she took a wrong cast and instead of letting her roll I sat her immediately. This made her hesitate on the next cast. She also rolled over the pile and didn't see the bumper initially. So, I will ask Pete but I am hoping as she gets more experience she will get better about looking for the bumper. 

The second blind went really smooth. I only had to stop and cast her once. She was pretty proud of herself when she came back! We also did a quick marking drill. Now off to order more orange bumpers! Just got back from picking up pink marking stuff.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> I set-up two cold blinds today and will do some a few times this week on my own. She ran the first one well but I feel like a bad and novice handler  She was very close to it and she took a wrong cast and instead of letting her roll I sat her immediately. This made her hesitate on the next cast. She also rolled over the pile and didn't see the bumper initially. So, I will ask Pete but I am hoping as she gets more experience she will get better about looking for the bumper.
> 
> The second blind went really smooth. I only had to stop and cast her once. She was pretty proud of herself when she came back! We also did a quick marking drill. Now off to order more orange bumpers! Just got back from picking up pink marking stuff.


Use white bumpers or a stake.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am trying really hard to pull myself up by the bootstraps as it were and get back into the swing of things. Having just lost Toby I have been sort of bi-polar about the other two. Sometimes I dote on them endlessly and stress over them, and then other times I don't want to be near them because of the constant reminder that the third one is gone. But it's getting better and I know time heals.
So for this week, here are the plans.
Today it's supposed to be really nice out. I'm going to try to find time (gotta work) to get Tito out and work on square sits. It's still haunting us, and Dan is getting cranky with me about it (well he never gets cranky, but he's stressing that I REALLY need to get this fixed). So we're doing a couple of short yard drills to square him up. I did do a little on Friday with him, and he gave me some nice square sits so we are making progress.
Tomorrow we are going to Dan's. We normally go on Thursday, but the weather is supposed to be spectacular tomorrow and lousy on Thursday, so Dan agreed to see us tomorrow instead. Last year we had quit lessons by Thanksgiving because of the weather, this year we are still going in January!
Wednesday we have our agility private lesson, our first one in 3 weeks.
Saturday and Sunday we have agility trials, his first venture into Open JWW and second venture into Open Standard (NQ'd the first time because of weave entries!). So our trainer said that if he seems "rusty" after 3 weeks off, she knows I don't do anything here at home with him, she can fit in a quick lesson on Friday, too.
Guess that's it for us.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck Barb (what are square sits- are these go-out type sits where you are sending him out?)<:

@training - we have class tonight, class on wednesday (gas money and weather permitting), and possibly a fun match on Friday (I'll have gas money, but weather permitting). 

Next Saturday we are entered at a trial. I'm playing it by ear, but probably will just go there to train a little outside the ring and visit with friends and watch and shop with my dog. There are usually people I train with entered at this trial + I know that a couple people from GRF are entered.  If I enter the ring with him, it will only be if he's completely comfortable and I am confident he will do fine and not pick up bad habits in the ring because the mats are slippery or people were interfering from outside the ring...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck at the trial this weekend, Barb! 

I can't wait to hear how your lesson goes with Dan tomorrow. This weather is something else, we should have had tons of snow by now, but not a drop. I am afraid it is going to be a dry year, and that's not good, especially when my DH works for an irrigation district. No water, no work.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice to hear from you Barb! I think you are entitled to whatever feelings you have... Just know we are all sending good thoughts.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Use white bumpers or a stake.


You know I thought about it but I was told to use orange by Pete. I am also worried about that being a crutch. I've seen a lot of dogs that are taught to run to stakes get lost when a pole of some sort is out in the field and not set up by us....sucked right to it. I've also swear I've seen dogs who can see the stake pretty far away and run straight to it from the start.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When I send him out on a blind and I have to whistle stop him to correct his direction, he needs to turn so that he's completely facing me, "squared up" with me. Yes, like on a good go-out, the dog turns 180 degrees and exactly faces you.
Tito has a tendency to sit before he has turned completely around, so he isn't quite facing me, he's facing off to one side a bit. That makes it hard to give a literal cast to him. 
I let him get away with it in obedience becuase he would take the correct jump regardless, but now in field it's coming back to bite me in the butt.



Megora said:


> Good luck Barb (what are square sits- are these go-out type sits where you are sending him out?)<:
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm always surprised that, even though Tito was initially taught to run to a stake, he will completely ignore one in the field and run to where he *thinks* the bird should be :doh::doh: .



GoldenSail said:


> You know I thought about it but I was told to use orange by Pete. I am also worried about that being a crutch. I've seen a lot of dogs that are taught to run to stakes get lost when a pole of some sort is out in the field and not set up by us....sucked right to it. I've also swear I've seen dogs who can see the stake pretty far away and run straight to it from the start.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't post either week because I was, well, whatever I was, but we did go to Dan's the last two weeks for some good lessons.
Dan is now trying to get Tito test ready for SH, so he's adding in a lot of factors. We did some steep hills last week, for example. In and out of heavy cover for blinds. Marks falling behind a tree line. Mixing up marks and blinds now. Trying to teach Barb the way to hold and swing a fake gun. Bucket drills. Teaching Tito to swing his head with the gun. A lot of fine tuning.
And still, problems with the second mark on a double. We continue to run 90% singles to try to fix his confidence with the idea of a double.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm always surprised that, even though Tito was initially taught to run to a stake, he will completely ignore one in the field and run to where he *thinks* the bird should be :doh::doh: .


I would wager a lot of it depends on how often you use the stake. If you never move away from it or use it a ton you are probably more likely to have a problem. I also taught Scout initially with stakes.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I have lots of time to train now. After 18 years I have been laid off. You know, other than the money thing, I think I am okay.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Laura, that sux - I am so sorry. But you are right, you will have more training time ...



DNL2448 said:


> Well, I have lots of time to train now. After 18 years I have been laid off. You know, other than the money thing, I think I am okay.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Well, I have lots of time to train now. After 18 years I have been laid off. You know, other than the money thing, I think I am okay.


WHAT??!!! That sucks! Sounds like you are looking at the bright side though. 

Barb, it's great to hear from you. I've seen a few pictures of the Tito/Janet pups and they are so cute! Tito did good!  

On square sits... thankfully, Riot has been good at this from the start. Yesterday we did FTP with some sits/cast, sit/free bumper, and sit/come in whistle for an unseen bumper. He is so good at sitting that he will basically sit ON the pile if I whistle him a little late. I feel like we are ready to move forward, but I am nervous to do so without having anyone (a pro...) check us. However, I don't have the money or the gas money to take a lesson. I think I may be able to trade in a few old electronics for a older Flip videocamera so maybe I can at least video myself. Then I can have you guys or my other training friends check us out. 

School started today (I'm actually on a break between classes right now...) so training will have to happen after class. I'm glad that it will at least be staying lighter later!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Well, I have lots of time to train now. After 18 years I have been laid off. You know, other than the money thing, I think I am okay.


That totally stinks.. Sorry to hear that...Hope you can find something quick!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice siggy!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love the siggy


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL... I could never figure out how to do it and I was afraid to ask..Jodie helped me..Besides I am trying to remember what snow looks like...We just had the show that every other year there has been 2-3 feet of snow on the ground and subzero temps.. last weekend was 40, sunny and no snow..I actually got the fall jacket back out...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> You know I thought about it but I was told to use orange by Pete. I am also worried about that being a crutch. I've seen a lot of dogs that are taught to run to stakes get lost when a pole of some sort is out in the field and not set up by us....sucked right to it. I've also swear I've seen dogs who can see the stake pretty far away and run straight to it from the start.


Well there is good and bad with it, you have to stay balanced.
Use a black or orange stake and they will not see it until they are on top of it. 
The benefit is that yes they can learn to pick a stake out a mile away and line the blind. Hey, if they are going to give it to you, why not take it and use it to your benefit? I have not had a problem with my dogs running to things that look like stakes. Mainly because at the senior level most judges will remove something that looks like a stake from their field, and by master level it shouldn't be a problem anyways. JMO


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I wonder if it had anything to do with your medical leave, no matter what they say....



DNL2448 said:


> Well, I have lots of time to train now. After 18 years I have been laid off. You know, other than the money thing, I think I am okay.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nice siggy Michelle!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry. I wonder if it had anything to do with your medical leave, no matter what they say....


That was the first thing I thought as well...  It happens.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry. I wonder if it had anything to do with your medical leave, no matter what they say....


Well I thought that too, but have since found out they laid off all the safety/environmental people from all the facilities.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, they sure used your medical leave to lay off a BUNCH of people


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> wow, they sure used your medical leave to lay off a BUNCH of people


Well then...My bad.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Nice siggy!!!


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I just worked on Open stuff with both dogs today. They both did great!

p.s. Rumor has it that a certain GRF member went home with a large sparkly ribbon yesterday!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A sparkly ribbon? Do tell.....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Class was fun!!! 

... even though I was so tired from work today (I came home from work and had an hour to eat supper before heading back out. 

*laughs* When I'm tired you never know what will come out of my mouth.  I was standing next to a dobie person and made a random observation on her toes and how DIFFERENT they are from golden toes. And I kept talking and even bent over to touch the dog's paws. I don't know why! Meanwhile I was just _"OMG! What am I babbling about? Just shut up!" _ I blame low sugar.  

He stuck his stays (me full length away) + I got a tucked paw on the down stay. That was downright awesome. Means he was relaxed.  

We also did broad jumps after not doing them in a LONG time. He actually remembered them. Did a perfect jump and arc to front.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> A sparkly ribbon? Do tell.....


My rosette had bling on it...Matched my shirt..ROFL:wavey:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Picture picture!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Novice run through went well Sunday. Winter held her stand on Stand for Exam with just a bit of a head dip on the head touch. It has been her nemesis. Recall and both stays were good. Figure 8 drew 'Very Nice" comments from both of our post people. Winter does a good job with the on and off leash healing pattern but my feet are still a mess. If I could just get my feet worked out I think we would be ready to go.

Field
Blinds are coming along. Pops are not completely gone but do not happen very often.
We are starting to add more factors to blinds to add suction, but keeping these blinds shorter. 
Also on Sunday, I noticed that she seemed to be hunting with her nose more and I saw a couple of looping sits. I haven't seen looping sits before. I think she was scanning for the bumper on the sit. Is this a phase?? I think I was warned about this phase, something about realizing that there is a bumper out there. I think the phase after this is realizing that I'm directing her to the blind.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Couple things that stood out last night that I need to work on... 

Figure 8's - I haven't worked on these enough and it showed. He wasn't just bumping me on the "outer" circle. He was totally barging into me. The inner circle is perfect, I think partly because we have really worked on "get it ins" so he's concentrating on keeping his butt tucked in as he goes around with me, he prances through the middle, and then the outer circle he is practically pushing me along the whole way around and he forges through the middle. >.<

The forging was so bad that the one "post" asked me if I treat from my mouth. I told her _never_ (total gag reflex), but he's wrapping around to look up at my face. 

Somebody mentioned doing something with my left leg (like lifting at the knee to teach him to move off). The other option is to keep him guessing about whether we are going to stop or run off at some point or throw in about turns. Oh. And I need to put the leash behind my back to keep him back and contained, I think.

The other thing - He's not chewing on his new dumbbell (squee!), but he pounced it both times I tossed. He gets too excited about retrieving. Ohw, and I have scratches on my arms from him getting impatient while I was waiting my turn (ten or so people in the class) and jumping up and trying to get his dumbbell. My trained dog...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We worked on Figure 8 yesterday as well and I was pretty happy with it...considering I don't practice it that often. Actually when I was done I took off my armband and cheese fell out, which reminded me that we are now doing long heeling sessions without food just tug play. Also did some go-out work placing a bumper behind her. Sometimes she can keep running and get it, and sometimes she has to stop before she can get it. Today I am taking her to the state park to run a couple blinds.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> We worked on Figure 8 yesterday as well and I was pretty happy with it...considering I don't practice it that often. Actually when I was done I took off my armband and cheese fell out, which reminded me that we are now doing long heeling sessions without food just tug play. Also did some go-out work placing a bumper behind her. Sometimes she can keep running and get it, and sometimes she has to stop before she can get it. Today I am taking her to the state park to run a couple blinds.


Are you using a bumper as a target for go outs? I have been toying with the idea of running it like a blind, dead bird, back and sit. I sure it would work but have been afraid of some bad unforeseen crossover problem to blinds. We have been going the targeting food route, but we would be much farther along targeting a bumper. I just don't want to screw up blinds.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hollyk said:


> Are you using a bumper as a target for go outs? I have been toying with the idea of running it like a blind, dead bird, back and sit. I sure it would work but have been afraid of some bad unforeseen crossover problem to blinds. We have been going the targeting food route, but we would be much farther along targeting a bumper. I just don't want to screw up blinds.


Yes, I figured why try and make it more difficult....so I use back and dead bird as my cues for go-outs. In making this decision I asked a lot of people and it just varied what they did. I didn't use the bumper when I started but my instructor told me she likes there to be some motivation to get them out there--whether it is a target or a retrieve. So, I didn't want to make more work or confusion for myself so I have been using an orange bumper. 

The ultimate plan though is to mimic my instructor with one of her boys...when we move to using a carpet instead of a box for go-outs the carpet square will be the retrieve item. If I don't sit her, she gets to retrieve it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> Yes, I figured why try and make it more difficult....so I use back and dead bird as my cues for go-outs. In making this decision I asked a lot of people and it just varied what they did. I didn't use the bumper when I started but my instructor told me she likes there to be some motivation to get them out there--whether it is a target or a retrieve. So, I didn't want to make more work or confusion for myself so I have been using an orange bumper.
> 
> The ultimate plan though is to mimic my instructor with one of her boys...when we move to using a carpet instead of a box for go-outs the carpet square will be the retrieve item. If I don't sit her, she gets to retrieve it.


Try using clear dowels for the retrieve. They don't "know" if they are there or not until they are out there and you can tuck them right up against the upright..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Picture picture!!!


I actually don't have to teach tonight.. yeah a night off.. I will put Titan on a chair and have him hold it and take a picture.. It is too long if it is in his mouth and he is sitting..LOL and I took one last night with my phone and it stunk... devil eyes and blurry besides..:doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a good session with Dan today! We're starting to "put it all back together" for spring Senior hunt tests, so we ran several cold blinds (Dan says they're "finished level" blinds), then did a bunch of marks, mostly singles. We did one nice double, Tito stepped on both marks of the double, so I was really pleased. Dan said it was a SH level double. 
Overall, a pleasant day.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Try using clear dowels for the retrieve. They don't "know" if they are there or not until they are out there and you can tuck them right up against the upright..


Clear dowels, same thing as Jodie's wands for fronts?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Clear dowels are like in this pic I borrowed form another thread.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dan has told me to NEVER say "dead bird" unless there is one. I don't know if other trainers feel the same way, but he says the dog needs to know there are certain cues that tell him that he's being sent on a blind, and I shouldn't use those cues at any other time.
Kinda makes sense to me.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Dan has told me to NEVER say "dead bird" unless there is one. I don't know if other trainers feel the same way, but he says the dog needs to know there are certain cues that tell him that he's being sent on a blind, and I shouldn't use those cues at any other time.
> Kinda makes sense to me.


Again I think it could be one of those contextual things. I asked quite a few people and read some posts before making the decision. I think it is obvious to my dog when I am doing obedience vs. field.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Filly's new Max 200 dumbell arrived today!! I was very excited to try it out, and it fits great!! It also is a great fit for Rivet, so I will probably end up ordering another one eventually.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooley's dumbbell came today but it is a little to long. :no: I thought I measured correctly, obviously not.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Today Scout ran 2-200 yard cold blinds. We did some heeling and figure 8. Then it snowed for like the first time this season...and thankfully melted.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Clear dowels are like in this pic I borrowed form another thread.


Thanks! I did a "clear dowel" forum search. I few threads came up but nothing about where you get them.....or what they really are used for.  Help please.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I may be able to get some (clear dowels), however, now that I don't work there any longer, I'll see if a friend will grab some before they throw them away.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> I may be able to get some (clear dowels), however, now that I don't work there any longer, I'll see if a friend will grab some before they throw them away.


Wow, Thanks!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think we need to new dumbbell pic! Sorry about yours Laura 

Any chance I can get one of those clear dowels... If you are still able to get one that is. Thanks!!

We had our first agility class of the year tonight, YAY! We have not had classes since before Christmas, I am so happy to be back! This session is going to be all the courses from the Agility Invitational, it should be really fun. Today was the FAST course. The class was about how do you use the warm up runs to best get you ready for the big competition. Good to practice and good to think about since we have the National in a few months.

ALSO, our awesome instructor got Mira a beautiful keepsake / trophy for her MACH2, unexpected and very exciting!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - that is a beautiful keepsake!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Field training yesterday. 
First, a progress report on Harvin's force fetch. He is doing AMAZING although he is sort of getting a crash course.
The last two sessions have had me doing a brief refresher on walking fetch, and fetching the bumper from right underneath his feet with me standing there. I have found this is an effective proof as with no momentum of movement to a bumper the dog ONLY has to "take it" -- there is no fun retrieve -- with a lot of spacial crowding from the handler. In other words, exactly what you see happen with junior dogs when they return to the handler then drop it right at their feet. Anyways we would end with me hand-throwing marks with bumpers and having Harvin return to heel and hold the bumper, of course. He has been doing REALLY well!
So yesterday we took it to water. Did a few warm-up land throws to make sure he wasn't thrown by being in a new place (he wasn't) then started throwing his marks in the water. It was really interesting, here's how the sequence went:

Throw 1 = Came out of water, immediately dropped bumper and started to come in. Ear pinch to bumper.
Throw 2 = Came 5 feet out of the water, dropped bumper to shake off. Ear pinch to bumper.
Throw 3 = Perfect, came all the way in.
Throw 4 = Dropped bumper 3 feet IN the water. Ear pinch to bumper in water (this was interesting, thank god for Walmart rain boots)
Throw 5 = Perfect, came in all the way holding bumper.
Throw 6 = Came all the way to heel then dropped bumper. Ear pinch to bumper. 
Throw 7 = Perfect.
Throw 8 = Threw a long mark up onto one of the little islands, he retrieved it and delivered it perfectly. GOOD DOG!

It was like he was trying every point along the return to find where he could drop the bumper, and each time he got ear pinched he gave up on that spot. For his first water marks requiring deliver to hand I think he did very well.

Later on we did some "real" marks with Harvin, short water marks with bumpers, thrown by a bird boy. His first mark he went WAY wide on the return, don't know if he was avoiding the shore because that's where he got in trouble before, if he was trying to go to the car (he did come to me when he got on the land), or what, but he held onto the bumper. 2nd mark he dropped the bumper at the shore, ear pinch to bumper. I then hand-threw a short mark into the water, which he did perfect, just to make sure there was no confusion on what I was asking. Then we did a last "real" mark which he did perfect, bringing the bumper all the way to heel. I'm pretty happy with his progress. He needs more work bringing the bumper back out of the water obviously, and I need to repeat this whole process with a bird.

For the big guys we set up a triple that was roughly in-line or three-down-the-shore. Long bird was about 100 yards, to the right and past an island. Middle bird was about 40 yards, thrown between that same island (left side) and a small finger of land, back into a little pocket where the dogs did not see it land. This proved to be a very inviting little pocket  Go-bird was just a small in your face mark thrown on the other, close side of the land finger. 
To add another factor we had the dogs mark remotely, sitting in front of the holding blind where the handler was behind the the holding blind while the marks went down. Since the marks were basically in-line they were all in the same field of vision and didn't require any swinging with the gun, so I felt a remote send was reasonable. The dogs did really well with the remote, no problems there, and everyone did perfect on the go bird and middle bird (picked up second). Sending for that long bird proved difficult! (FYI we had done it earlier as a single. My theory is if I do it as a single there is no reason for the dog to be confused if they are corrected on that mark during the setup.) They wanted to peel left and return to the AOF of the shorter middle bird, rather than taking a more watery line to the long bird. I had to recall Fisher twice to get the line I wanted. It did not help that the thrower for the middle bird for some reason stood out from his holding blind while I was trying to accomplish this! (We had a talk later on.) Anyways since Fisher had so much trouble with it, I immediately repeated the mark as a single. I hate to recall but his attitude stayed great and he did eventually do what I wanted.
Slater we did a double of the long and middle birds, but I moved over so it wasn't in line. He did fine.
Dog grooming today and show tomorrow. I'd like to train again today but no time.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Dooley's dumbbell came today but it is a little to long. :no: I thought I measured correctly, obviously not.


FWIW... while my new dumbbell was an improvement on the old one (lighter, etc), it still did not fit right up around his lips like I saw in pictures here. I was planning on ordering a wooden one anyway, but have one coming in that is a size smaller. And then hopefully that's the last dumbbell I have to order for a LONG time. I don't want to be a crazy dumbbell lady like my one instructor who has buckets full.... 

@training - I'm skipping class tonight. I just don't have it in me today to drive anywhere tonight. I'm scraping the bottom of the energy barrel. >.<


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

2 200+ yard cold blinds again today. So..I am getting her to the blinds and it is a long distance but I feel like I am whistling a lot and like she tends to stray a little on her line. Is this possibly because she is just new to this? My alternative theory is that I am just slow on the whistle (actually I have been told this, but it is a learning curve for me I am new to this).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We had a good agility private lesson today. I was afraid that since we haven't done anything for 3 weeks he'd be "rusty", but he wasn't at all. Nailed the weave entries from either side, and from an obstacle away. Popped out on the 11th pole once, but otherwise was consistent all the way through. Did drop a couple of bars, but nothing I was worried about.
He makes his debut in open JWW this weekend, and his second try at open standard. NQ'd his first time out because he missed the weave entry, and then popped out of the weaves. So I'm understandably a bit nervous about the weaves!
Should be fun, in any case!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

speaking of cold blinds, I am out of places to run them around here. I need to source some new places. I don't like running a cold blind in the same place twice, because then it's no longer a cold blind. That limits how much I can use my own fields. Of course, with 6 inches of snow allegedly coming tomorrow I won't be running any anyway!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> speaking of cold blinds, I am out of places to run them around here. I need to source some new places. I don't like running a cold blind in the same place twice, because then it's no longer a cold blind. That limits how much I can use my own fields. Of course, with 6 inches of snow allegedly coming tomorrow I won't be running any anyway!


How big are your fields? Can't you set up more cold blinds but just not put them in the same place? Our group often meets at the same places and the older dogs have ran blinds in some of the same fields multiple times...just never in the same spot with different marking set-ups as well.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, and speaking of dogs running to stakes...I find it suspect when after running the blind my dog beats me back to the blind to retrieve the marking ribbon. The first thing she does is jump up and try and steal the ribbon. Hmmm...although I can't say I see anything that indicates she sees a ribbon and is running to it on the blind.

I also learning to be careful when I place my blinds as well and trying really hard to circle the whole area because Scout has a nose and the second she is out of the car she wants to follow the track I laid. If I had the time I swear she would be great at tracking.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The front field is about 100 yards x 250 yards, the back field is about 100 yards x 350 yards or so. I've set up and started him from different places, etc. but what happens is he remembers where the blinds were the last time out. At least at Dan's with over 1000 acres we're never running the same locations! And my fields are just alfalfa, so there aren't any major factors, it's just a straight run of a couple hundred yards. At this point it seems it tests his ability to run a straight line more than anything else, not to resist suction or take casts. 
The other problem with my field is that the cover is pretty low now, only about 6-8 inches tall, and the blinds are starting to be visible!




GoldenSail said:


> How big are your fields? Can't you set up more cold blinds but just not put them in the same place? Our group often meets at the same places and the older dogs have ran blinds in some of the same fields multiple times...just never in the same spot with different marking set-ups as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There have been times when I have thought Tito saw the stake or orange tape, too, because he headed straight out on a dead straight 200 yard run directly toward it....and then kept going past it.....:doh::doh:



GoldenSail said:


> Oh, and speaking of dogs running to stakes...I find it suspect when after running the blind my dog beats me back to the blind to retrieve the marking ribbon. The first thing she does is jump up and try and steal the ribbon. Hmmm...although I can't say I see anything that indicates she sees a ribbon and is running to it on the blind.
> 
> I also learning to be careful when I place my blinds as well and trying really hard to circle the whole area because Scout has a nose and the second she is out of the car she wants to follow the track I laid. If I had the time I swear she would be great at tracking.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah 100 yards is a little limited in some ways. I kind of am feeling that problem but only for running 200 yards because that is about the depth of the fields at the state park...and if you are running 200 yards there isn't a whole lot of change up. Or if you are just running blinds. 

Still, is it not to a certain degree a good thing to challenge him by placing a blind in a new spot in the same field and he has to learn to follow direction and avoid his gut instinct of where it was last time?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck at agility!! I am sure the weaves will be fine! Try not to worry! Do you get to run him?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So... I did a little training here at home to make up for not driving (ugh) to class. I'm not sure if it is because I was tired, but from videoing the heeling I'm stepping into him on the sits. Again. Something I need to work on... 





 
We really did light and loose training today.... 

*I say ready WAY too much, I know. I_I

*My cat was sitting on the camera - and you can see why I'm not spending $$$ on a camera right now. It's not a huge deal when I drop a mere $90 camera... 





 
^ Normally I do not combine the go-outs and drops. It just saved time in this case.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hollyk said:


> Thanks! I did a "clear dowel" forum search. I few threads came up but nothing about where you get them.....or what they really are used for.  Help please.


I sell them if you need some PM me..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan, Towhee & I had incredible agility lessons tonight - some moves I have never tried that can really smooth a path that might otherwise call for front crosses - kind of like drawing an 'S' path to a switch rather than a front cross into a wrap. Very smooth and one of those sequences the dogs just seem to 'get'.

I also like separating the classes, although Towhee's class is actually a bit behind the 7 o'clock class she was in with Faelan, but basics are always good right? Fewer and shorter runs though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, I am still hobbling around with this air cast (boot) on my foot, which apparently is not healing the way it should. Doctor says probably 6 more weeks....



sammydog said:


> Good luck at agility!! I am sure the weaves will be fine! Try not to worry! Do you get to run him?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh absolutely, but only for a while, then I think it becomes counterproductive because we've used the same spots for marks, too.
My fields are great for training, but because they're not all that big they have some serious limitations, too.




GoldenSail said:


> Still, is it not to a certain degree a good thing to challenge him by placing a blind in a new spot in the same field and he has to learn to follow direction and avoid his gut instinct of where it was last time?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> No, I am still hobbling around with this air cast (boot) on my foot, which apparently is not healing the way it should. Doctor says probably 6 more weeks....


Oh bleck! Well hopefully it starts to heal right! :crossfing


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Picture picture!!!


I finally made Titan hang onto the rosette long enough to snap a picture.
He was not amused...lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That looks like it's bigger than him...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - that is some serious bling  

Congratulations, & good dog Titan





Titan1 said:


> I finally made Titan hang onto the rosette long enough to snap a picture.
> He was not amused...lol


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Serious bling! I love his face, I hope you gave him a cookie!

Congrats again!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Must have one!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Must have one!!!


I have two now. I won the same one last year..lol.. In fact I have about a dozen really really nice ones... By the way those are the pictures I sent to Elizabeth to put on the back of my new shirt I ordered.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have some that big, but none with sparkles! I want a sparkly ribbon!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I have just discovered a new way of making sure Jacks is getting his daily workout without me taking him for walks. At least on those crummy days like today (came home, it's about 30's-40's and steadily misting - or spitting out there). 

I took him outside, set up a go-out target in our driveway. We have a rural driveway... so long and a lot of gravel. Up by the house we have a pretty thick layer of pea stones, so you have to work a little extra to jog through that. 

I went about 3X the distance we have been practicing in the house to send him from. 

So we did a few reps - a lot more than I do in the house, only because he was sloppy at first and I wanted to make sure it "clicked" before we quit. And I obviously need to start doing these outside every day since he's solid going down the hallway in the house. Outside, hmmm... 

But it was pretty cool to see him running as hard as his short little legs could take him. He is now muddy up to his shoulders and sprawled out sleeping in our foyer.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So I set-up two more blinds today but shortened them. The first one was ~140 yards and I had to sit her twice and handle, but otherwise she went right to it. Well, actually the first time I sent her just as I was about to get after her for slowing down she popped a squat and had to poo. Ack. Bad handler. After that it was great! Second blind was ~90 yards and she didn't need any handling on that. Momentum was very good but I am sure she saw it some several yards away as she approached.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee just snatched her dumbbell from the floor - 4 times 

Behold the power of Mac n Cheese combined with a clicker    Happy, happy, joy, joy!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Let's see, what have Riot and I done this week? Oh yeah, we (kinda) started the T. Basically, I just stretched out the FTP to as far as my field will allow, which is about 65 yards. 

Tuesday: He did great, until the very last one I was going to do. No-go from my side. Shortened, still no go. He wouldn't even look at the pile on "dead bird," which he hadn't had any issues with before. So I did a remote send, no problem. Back to from my side... no go. UGH! Finally I basically shortened it a ton and pushed him so that he would get up. Once he got up, he went just fine. I did a few more, just to make sure I could get him moving again, then a remote send so that he would definitely be successful. 

Wednesday: It was raining, so that was great. But I put on my rain coat and headed out. We just did 10 or so reps of the long initial T line. I also put him on a rope and worked on his shopping, at a short distance. I think I'm going to work on that at the beginning of our sessions for a while to try to get him in the right state of mind. 

Today was just a ball-throwing day. Tomorrow we will be training again. My schedule this semester is going to be ridiculous. I have classes two days a week and about 300 clinical hours to get in before the end of April. ::sigh:: School has already started busting into my training time. Laura, can I send Riot to you since you now have more free time and I have less??


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

mlopez said:


> Laura, can I send Riot to you since you now have more free time and I have less??


You bet! My dogs would love that! They are having to do a lot of training (which they love) however they, especially poor Dooley, are very tired!

I just took Dooley with me tonight and worked him for almost two hours before advanced class which I had planned to just help the others but ended up participating and being demo dog all night. He ended up with about three hours straight of training, he enjoyed himself and was AWESOME, but dragging a little butt when we were done.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It snowed today... and is snowing. Just a dusting but with wet roads that probably are going to freeze up tonight.... :yuck::no: so no driving out to the fun match today. 

Instead I made sure I trained a couple things outside as soon as I got home so I didn't feel guilty... Here's a glimpse. 





 
and


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

With Filly, I have been working on a lot of little precision things this week, one of which is the finish, since we lost a half point on our finish both Friday and Saturday. I have also worked on catching up on heeling ect, since she slipped on an about turn on Saturday and didn't catch up to me for a few steps. It made us lose an entire point, my fault for not working on things like that enough!! I worked on the BJ, and the ROH a couple days, before it got icky out. We have worked on stays, and the drop every day this week, and a lot of dumbell fronts, since we got our new dumbell. Today has been the only day we worked on articles, since we had so many other things to work on.

With Rivet, I have been focusing on fronts mainly, because it is a reoccuring problem for us. He is very confident in his fronts, but is also slightly crooked, most of the time. I have also worked on articles, heeling, drops, stays, retrieves(flat and high), and the broad jump. Rivet also had a bath in the new Emu Oil shampoo I bought over the weekend.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> With Rivet, I have been focusing on fronts mainly, because it is a reoccuring problem for us. He is very confident in his fronts, but is also slightly crooked, most of the time.


Been there. I wonder why "straight fronts" is such a hard concept for dogs. At class this past Monday, there were a lot of people who the instructor made go back to chair fronts. Because their dogs were fronting to their hands or side....


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Today I was going to train, but then I got a text from my friend who wanted me to go to the dog park so his puppy could get some exercise. So we did that instead. It was probably really good for Riot because he got a ton of energy out and behaved very well. There were only a few other dogs there, and all of them were younger and silly just like him. 

Tomorrow I should have a lot of time to train. I have decided to enter our first hunt test on March 10th in Cheraw, SC. EEK! That gives us 2 months to finish getting ready. The only thing I think we really need to work on is delivering birds to hand. My spring break is the week before the test, so we should have a good amount of time to touch up anything. This also means that I have to take a hunter's safety course soon, so that I can apply for a hunting license. Oh boy!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Megora said:


> Been there. I wonder why "straight fronts" is such a hard concept for dogs. At class this past Monday, there were a lot of people who the instructor made go back to chair fronts. Because their dogs were fronting to their hands or side....


With my Rivet a good part of it is lack of a good front foundation, and partly because he is ready to burst out of his feathers with excitement. He needs to learn to slow down, and not be so squirrly!! Rivet is actually a very smart boy, but he is just so silly(and spoiled), and wants to do everything so fast. He tends to come to the front, but when he sits his rear down, it is slightly crooked. His attitude is great, and he is just so sure that he is doing it right! The poor guy just doesn't know the correct way to front. I blame myself for not giving him a really good foundation, and taking my time teaching him all the tiny little steps on things. I need to do more popovers ect with him to help him understand exactly where he should be.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Marie that's exciting about the hunt test. Geez March sounds really early how is the weather there? Our first tests are in mid-April and that is early--mostly considering most of us will not work our dogs in cold water.

When does everyone else hit hunt test season? Our tests occur largely in the spring but I thought a lot of other areas did fall.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

No training today but I got a large box full of orange bumpers today! Plus a new whistle and a new duck call. Unfortunately my duck call broke when out training.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The first one we hope to enter is March 30 and 31. That's really early for our area, too, most aren't until mid-to late-April. We can still have skim ice on the water in late March if it's been cold. I'm just hoping for the best. 
I don't mind him going for birds in ice cold water, he's got a lot of under coat and he likes both water and birds enough it's not going to bother him any. The issue is that we won't have been training. Going for marks in ice cold water is okay, training, no.




GoldenSail said:


> Marie that's exciting about the hunt test. Geez March sounds really early how is the weather there? Our first tests are in mid-April and that is early--mostly considering most of us will not work our dogs in cold water.
> 
> When does everyone else hit hunt test season? Our tests occur largely in the spring but I thought a lot of other areas did fall.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

as an aside, I"ve been told that the spring tests are often easier than the fall tests, because there is less cover, and because the water distances are often shorter due to the cold water.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh sure I let mine swim in water with even a little bit of ice on it if she wants to (she did several times this week actually). I've heard many people say don't do drills or hard training in cold water though and almost everyone I train with agrees. One of my friend's has a really nice lab running Master but has had troubles with water. When she was a puppy her previous owner threw her in the river in early spring. My friend took her from that person, but it's been an off and on struggle ever since.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - just wait until you start wanting straight Go-Outs 



Megora said:


> Been there. I wonder why "straight fronts" is such a hard concept for dogs. At class this past Monday, there were a lot of people who the instructor made go back to chair fronts. Because their dogs were fronting to their hands or side....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think the earliest in my area is late May. And even then, there hasn't been much 'soft' water work.



GoldenSail said:


> When does everyone else hit hunt test season? Our tests occur largely in the spring but I thought a lot of other areas did fall.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

The club that I used to belong to has a hunt test the last weekend in April.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Let's see, Thursday was a local golden specialty in conjunction with an all-breed show. I showed Fisher in veteran sweeps (he got 3rd) and hunting retriever (only one so he got 1st and competed in BOB). Lovely day!
Friday we trained land at Williston in the newish "cover corner" area (rolling terrain with a good amount of cover). Set up a really neat triple that turned out to be a complete disaster for Fisher. He didn't see the first two birds and of course I was not smart enough to rethrow it before sending. So he got the go bird and was complete clueless on the 2nd. Picked up the birds, re-threw, he got the two first shorter birds, then sent him for the long 3rd bird, he clearly did not mark it and was hunting all over god's green acre, until he started getting into the old AOF so I sat him and yelled "NO" and had the gunner help. What a mess. Brought him back at the end and re-did the whole thing, and finally he was able to put it together. This is why I do singles first! What a mess. We had two blinds set up as well, he did a nice job on the 1st one, 2nd one I think I had two whistles, the 2nd whistle I casted him, he took a few steps in the right direction then looked at me so I did a big huge BACK-nick-BACK and I felt bad because he YELPED but turned and RAN and went right to the blind. Ouch. But you know what, it's probably better to give one big correction than 50 little ones so, well, live and learn.
Slater did a lovely job, did a double and a single, then ran the two blinds, which he did a nice job on. Even did a dry shot before the blind which he had not seen before (no problem). Honored and he was done.
Harvin we threw birds for, first time he's had birds since I started FF three weeks ago. I had my mom handle him. Well he did AMAZING on his marks, going straight to the area and hunting them up perfectly. The first bird he delivered right to mom's hand, second bird he dropped and I ear-pinched him to it, 3rd bird brought to hand. GOOD DOG!!!!!!!!!

Yesterday we went to CFHRC's club training day in Montverde, it was COLD (high of about 48) but sunny and beautiful, and very well attended with probably 35 dogs running. They had set up 3 marks, two blinds (one easy, one rather hard) and a walk-up. What a nice day! I ran all three boys. Slater first, and I was so proud of him, it was really a test-like situation and he was like, perfect. Did the walk-up perfect, knocked out his double no problem, and lined the easy blind. Honored no problem. The coolest part was I shot the gun over him (870 pump that we use in HRC) for the first time and he was completely unaffected by it. Guess he's ready for seasoned as well as senior! 
Harvin ran next, he was SOOOOOO good -- well mannered in the holding blind and walking to the line, did his marks just fine, hunting them up, and delivered ALL THREE BIRDS to hand, NO problem!! GOOD DOG! This is with only 3 months of training!
Fisher last, I did the two longer marks as singles, he stepped on the hardest mark which I was very pleased with. We then did the hard blind and did a lovely job (3 whistles). It was about 200 yards, through the AOF of one of the marks, downhill across a paved road and through 2 walls of cover. He stopped on a dime and took beautiful casts so I guess his correction the day before didn't ruin him (and probably helped  ).
Anyways we were supposed to go train again today but my dad and I decided to start building the deck in the back yard. We're on lunch break right now


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I am pretty excited to say that Scout ran a very beautiful triple today. Nailed every mark with no searching. That's my girl! We also put out some decoys and taught the dogs to take an angle through a ditch. No blinds today because we are not supposed to run them with marks yet and I can practice blinds on my own...marks not so easy by yourself. I would have stayed and ran a blind afterward but I don't have the strength to put back the barbed wire gate. Dang.

Yesterday we trained obedience. Did some heeling, did a BN run through and rally-advanced. Nope, still not a rally fan laughed through most of it...also had to work on Scout who wanted to retrieve the cones.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I am going to try Rally at our show in May..and Beginning Novice...And Novice...And....

Since I know nothing about Rally, we are going to set up a couple runs at our next training. 

I am pretty excited, until I can find a job, I am going to volunteer at our training facility four days a week. I will have A LOT of time to work my dogs and people to watch and help. 

I must say Dooley's heeling is getting MUCH better (thanks to all who made suggestions in my other thread). During class Thursday night Dooley was the demo dog and the instructor was walking right next to him talking and he didn't take his eyes off me! Still need to get him out to parking lots and busy areas he is not used to and gain attention consistantly there. 

I may work at our newly constructed shelter - it's not open until May (the owner of our training facility is the president of the board for the shelter)-as the training coordinator. Giving the shelter dogs some basic obedience so they are more adoptable. I have to find grants then figure out how to write them to fund my salery. That's going to be different, but I am up for the challenge, sounds exciting!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Laura, it sounds like there are lots of exciting things happening for you!  I love the idea of working with the shelter dogs.

We worked on agility today, one jump work, send to jump and send to backside from both sides, straight/angles, stationary/motion. Then we worked a weave to jump serp sequence. Good session. I will probably go out and do some more later.


----------

